# Local man killed, Mount Vernon, Ohio



## Cliff R (Feb 18, 2008)

A local man was killed late last week just outside Mount Vernon, Ohio. He was actually only about a mile from my house, they were timbering out a woods just off Route 36 at the entrance to Apple Valley.

He was Amish and working with a helper. His helper had left to pull out a log, and came back to find him pinned under a large tree. It appeared that the tree he was taking down fell into another tree, springed back and fell on him as he tried to get away from it.

His helper said that he ALWAYS watched the trees he was taking down very closely, while backing directly away from them as they fell. He had been cutting timber for at least ten years......Cliff


----------

